# Offset Detailing Essex: BMW E93 M3 RESURRECTION DETAIL!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

Due to popular demand I am now accepting more weekday bookings, so feel free to give me a call - 0784 320 1313.

This BMW E92 M3 was booked in for basically a resurrection! The owner was so unhappy with the finish of his car he actually hated it and pondered selling it! The car was left with me for two days and needed some serious love.

I'll let the pictures and videos do the talking. Finished in Gtechniq Exo and C2V3. Glass also sealed with Gtechniq. Wheels sealed with Sonax. Interior was also vacummed and cleaned throughout.

Video of the defects.






This was the panel most concerning to the customer. A previous repair and not finished well at all.


Wheels on arrival. Usual dust etc.


Lots of dust!


Pipes looking sorry for themselves.


Hold tight!






That panel...






Attacking the paint.




Much better.


Back to that panel.


Pigtails.


50/50.


Bonnet after stage one machine polishing. Nice!







50/50 of the bonnet.


More defects.


Christ!


Bye!








Bonnet bulge.


What on earth.








Bootlid 50/50


Rear bumper...


'That' panel 50/50


Much better than it was.





Natural light.




Stage 2. My favourite part of the detail - refinement and gloss!





After stage 2, I hit the pipes with various grades of paper and metal polishes to bring them back to life.


All done and sealed outside.




Wheels sealed with Sonax.


Much better!












Had some time to kill before the next customer arrived, so tidied the engine bay free of charge.



Looking lovely.






A walk round video of the M3.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

look forward to seeing more of this


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Well it's at the right place now mate. Washed with a bag of marbles by the look of it.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic!!

Some real nasty marks there - looks like someone tried polishing it with a brilo pad and grit. Great turn around bet the owner was chuffed.


----------



## bobby1972bobby (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW!! great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well ressurected that man!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice turnaround:buffer::thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice looks 100 times better


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> looks like someone tried polishing it with a brilo pad and grit.


I was going to write you could of done less damage if you did wash it with a brillo pad.

That looks absolutely stunning.

Do you take paint readings and if so approximately how much is left for another go in the future please?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic work!!

I'd guess the owner is keeping it now?!,


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

U legend!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Killer work, amazing the way people treat these expensive motors


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

awesome! looks totally different


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> Fantastic work!!
> 
> I'd guess the owner is keeping it now?!,


Yep, he's got a big detailing shopping list I sorted out for him now! Cheers.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Epic turnaround and now looking just like it should. Job well done... :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

A different car, great turn around by you.

Hope you gave the owner a free mitt to avoid him having to continue washing it with a brillo pad...


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job done on a very nice car.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks - another E93 painted in Estoril Blue (factory) currently being detailed so stay tuned!


----------

